# Boston Molasses Flood of 1919



## stsinner (Jan 11, 2009)

Imagine a 2.3 million gallon tank of molasses bursting in your town..  Boston experienced this, with 21 people being killed by the sweet killer.







Read the Wikipedia story here..


----------

